# Breeders on West Coast



## Billycor (Oct 31, 2012)

I will be getting a german shepherd in the near future and would like to know some reputable breeders on the West Cost (CA,AZ or CO). I am interested in the Eastern German Shepherd Lines. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You might try True Haus in Northern CA. I believe some of their dogs go back to the old DDR lines.

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Iam with Freestep, True Haus is excellent.
I have a dog from Vom Haus Reid in Salem Oregon. There are also excellent dogs out of Washington Von Grunheide Shepherds


----------



## Billycor (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! Appreciate your replies, any other ideas?


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Billycor, I have a couple questions for you that may help us help you. First, what are you looking for in a dog that leads you to be interested in a dog of East German lines? Perhaps there are dogs from other lines that would fit your bill just fine or be a better fit for what you are looking for. For instance, in looking at some of the Truehaus dogs, I do not think of them as being of East German lines. There may be a few East German dogs back in the pedigrees, but I would not consider these East German lines. Yet, Truehaus may have precisely what you are looking for. 

Are you set on the breeder being located in CA, AZ, or CO or are you open to shipping? There are a few breeders of "DDR" lines up in Washington - Schraderhaus, Timberhaus, and Vom Banach. I am not aware of any breeders of East German lines in CA, AZ, or CO.


----------



## Billycor (Oct 31, 2012)

jmdjack said:


> Billycor, I have a couple questions for you that may help us help you. First, what are you looking for in a dog that leads you to be interested in a dog of East German lines? Perhaps there are dogs from other lines that would fit your bill just fine or be a better fit for what you are looking for. For instance, in looking at some of the Truehaus dogs, I do not think of them as being of East German lines. There may be a few East German dogs back in the pedigrees, but I would not consider these East German lines. Yet, Truehaus may have precisely what you are looking for.
> 
> Are you set on the breeder being located in CA, AZ, or CO or are you open to shipping? There are a few breeders of "DDR" lines up in Washington - Schraderhaus, Timberhaus, and Vom Banach. I am not aware of any breeders of East German lines in CA, AZ, or CO.


Your exactly right, Truehaus is somewhat that I am looking for. I have owned a german shepherd my entire life and want to go the eastern route this time. Since I am an very active person and enjoy the outdoors 300 days of the year, i feel as if the eastern lines would be a great breed to have. I want a companion and a social dog and enjoy their beautiful dark sable coat. My friend has owned an eastern line and it has turned me toward that direction ever since. I would perfer not to ship because I would rather meet the breeder, see the parents, examine the puppy, ect. But I am open to any options on the west coast. Truehaus fits what I am looking for, however I want to compare multiple reputable breeders.

Thanks appreciate the reply. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Billycor, as noted in my prior post I am not aware of any breeders in CA, AZ, or CO who are breeding "pure" east german lines. 

I have a 3 1/2 year old female of east german lines. I got her from Timberhaus and had her shipped to me as an eight week old pup. I had a good experience with the breeder. I have commented on my dog a few times, most recently in the following thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/193534-eastern-gsd-ddr-breeders-pa.html. While she is a dark sable, she is not a black sable of the type that seems to draw the oohs and ahs and drive the interest for many in the east german line dogs. IF I was set on getting another dog of east german lines, Timberhaus and Schraderhaus would be on my short list. If you were not set on east german lines, I would have some other thoughts. Good luck.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Ajay singh? They seem to have great dogs. They are in the san fran area. On the west coast id say him. But im not sure what bloodlines he has or uses now.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

His dogs are West German working lines


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

oh my bad


----------

